
How we commoditized GPUs for Kubernetes - sergiusens
https://medium.com/intuitionmachine/how-we-commoditized-gpus-for-kubernetes-7131f3e9231f
======
brudgers
Current discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14137961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14137961)

